# lake that u hate



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i saw this in another form. i thought it would be cool.what lake anoyes or frustrates u the most.

for me it is punderson and pyme i cant stand those lakes


----------



## Brunswick Sportsman (Mar 21, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> i saw this in another form. i thought it would be cool.what lake anoyes or frustrates u the most.
> 
> for me it is punderson and pyme i cant stand those lakes


peple of the perch, Why those two?

For me it's Ladue!!!! I'm not allowed on it anymore since upgrading to a boat with motor and gas tank. Humbug...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I hate punderson. I have been there 6 plus times, and only caught a few small gills and a few crappie. No TROUT!!!!!!!!
The lake seems like it blows to me, but it seems everyone else is catching from there.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

Without a doubt its Walborn...I have fished there alot over the years and it almost turned me away from fishing...I would say i have fished in the lake on shore, from a boat, in waders over 30 times easy... I have caught 2 small bass and a tiny crappie...Basically just went there to be outside i guess...I have just recently discovered the spillway where i do alright but the actuall lake is a complete puzzle.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Dan, get in a boat at Walborn. My kids and I always get some crappie on the channel edges. My daughter Carly also caught a nice 4# LM around the islands when she was 6. Three years ago. By the way, I went to school back in the day with some Adelmans from Randolph, what's your dads name?


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

i would say nimisilia is the lake that fustrates me the most. I been there 100's of times with out no luck. the fish are hard to find to much cover in the lake. Its a great ice fishing lake but as for spring,summer and fall it sucks. the reason i keep going back a have a thing when i go fishing i have to figure the lake out. Nimi havent figured out yet.


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

Ied defiently say punderson, exp. stump lake. Ive spend countless days on that lake all coming up dry. Stump lake around sunset it extremely frustrating because they are feeding so heavely, but yet I have always come up dry.


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Anything bigger than a puddle!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't hate any lake... And the ones I don't do well at give me the challenge of figuring it out for that body of water. Once I learn what works for a particular body of water, then you can REALLY enjoy your fishing!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Atwood is frustrating me! This will be my 4th summer since we bought the cottage and I have not figured out a way to catch fish consistently. I mark a lot of fish, but getting them to hit has been tough.  I think I have spent too much time :T . This year I'll spend more time heading to what i think are the good spots and fishing them before moving on.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, it has to be Atwood.


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

North Reservoir by far. Been there shore fishing and in a boat proably about 5 times. Maybe 3 fish to show for it. I also think its too small and Do not like how the geography of it is. Its just a boring lake.


----------



## TIN_KNOCKER (Nov 15, 2005)

I would have to say Hinkley. Never caught much out there.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Brunswick Sportsman said:


> peple of the perch, Why those two?
> 
> For me it's Ladue!!!! I'm not allowed on it anymore since upgrading to a boat with motor and gas tank. Humbug...



i have only cought 1 perch afer about 40 hour of fishing on pyme.
punderson is only good when i am ice fishing. i dont really do good at punderson in the summer. i always gert somthing but it takes a lot of work


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The two I fish that I haven't quite figured out? Atwood and Tappan.. But I haven't concentrated on them to any degree. I have caught fish at both... May try Atwood again in a couple weeks...

I love Tappan in the Fall though....


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

i hate loramie, indian, grand lake and kiser. all of 'em are within 45 minutes of my house and they all STINK for catfish anymore.


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

Atwood has me stumped so far this year. A couple of fish here and there but almost no pattern that I can discern and nothing of size.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

marsh said:


> Atwood has me stumped so far this year. A couple of fish here and there but almost no pattern that I can discern and nothing of size.


Maybe we need to get some Atwood anglers together for breakfast or lunch and try to figure this lake out.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

or like that one thing they did 4 west branch last year.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> or like that one thing they did 4 west branch last year.


What did they do at WB?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I hate Berlin. Even when I do well there. I just don't like that lake.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

this is the second time of me writing it i kept on getting disconected.

they had a get together and sent out everyone to fish the lake with a gps they would right down the corrdenance and tell what where and how they fished the lake. than they made a map and wrote down the info in the map that was gained by the fisherpeople.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Mogadore,fished it 3xs ice fishing.Caught one fish.As a kid I hated Hinkley Lake called it Stinkley Lake,we never had a good days fishing there by our standards & we never caught much.so that sez alot bout Stinkley Lake :S


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd have to say ladue cause I can't figure it out. Always end up with at least one bass but I never get any numbers. However I'm not giving up on it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

west branch.... ive caught a blue gill and a dust buster(it wasnt cordless either) there and ive lived by it my whole life........... leesville's kinda pesky too... but i havent really had the chance to explore it yet.... my dad wont let me drive the boat.. and gettin into those nice crappie wholes is kinda difficult with a big ole pontoon boat.... although i can always count on good gill fishing when nothing else bites....neon orange pin-ants tipped with worm is what was hittin this weekend... hopefully ill have a kayak to better explore the lake in later this year


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

North Reservoir of the Portage Lakes... by far!! As stated earlier, it is an astoundingly boring and worthless lake. With all the fishing opportunities around in NEO, it has to be last on the list. If all the lakes in the area were listed in order from best to worst, there has to be ONE lake that comes in last. There isn't an argument in the world that would make me agree that North Reservoir isn't in the bottom 10 at least, except for pollution of course... I am not counting ecological disasters. The lake should be filled in and something at least half worth-while put in its place. Hell, a Chuck E Cheese would be better than North! (And I HATE CEC!!!)  

IceHuntr... Mogadore is one of the true gems of NEO. Sorry you have had bad luck and a poor experience there. Keep trying. It is one of the better lakes 100 miles in any direction for bass and panfish species like gills, crappies, perch et al. The old gray lady of Portage county has an incredible biomass acre for acre. I don't think I've seen a lake with more life per square foot than Mogadore. This is evident in the early spring when the water is crystal clear and you can see 10 feet down - forests of different types of aquatic vegetation and schools of all types and sizes of fish. Neat stuff. No lake compares. Interestingly enough, North is the EXACT opposite! Practically devoid of life! At least in the quantities when compared to Mogadore!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

^^^ i hear mogadores got a nice population of grass pike and the shiners there will hit rapalas roughly equal in size from the fishing pier lol odnr said it was one of the best lakes for fish ohio LM too


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i have had bad luck with ice fishing mog. too


----------



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

punderson sucks


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Atwood. Billions of saugeyes and I can't ever seem to find them. Even when out there at the "right time of year" (late fall) in the "right places" (those favorites that the locals tell me about) and still come up empty.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

The only lakes I hate are the ones I can't fish.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Another vote for Atwood as the most frustrating lake of all. We've had some spectacular days out there on occasion with the saugeyes and I caught a 12 lb channel cat while trolling for 'eyes a couple of years ago. Overall that lake just generally frustrates me though. I've never marked so many dang fish in one body of water that have a case of permanent lockjaw.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

West branch has to be the worst for bass. Followed closely by North. All I can catch at either is a cold.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ladue probably because i can really only fish it through the ice. havent figured it out. i like a challenge though. with ice seasons like last, it will take a while.


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

WB is tough at times. Went out Sat eve. for crappie and couldn't keep the bass(small and largemouths) off the jigs! No craps-all I can figure is the NE wind and cold front pushed them off timber into deep water?? Anyone out there Sat??


----------



## Richard B. fishin (Mar 16, 2006)

i hate lake clendening, that is by far the biggest wasted of water in the state of Ohio.


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

Portage Lakes by far. There's just something about fishing around all those houses and all the traffic that's out there. That's not the way I like to fish, give me a big wooded cove with a bunch of laydowns any day.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

For me it is E. Branch and in a tournament is has to be Nimi. I for some reason can catch plenty in pre fishing and very very little in a tournament. Big Daddy you have to take me out fishing at Nimi sometime! Have seen many pictures of your son and you with nice fish. Keep it up! Mark


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

West Branch can be a real hair puller.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

AndroDoug said:


> ...Mogadore is one of the true gems of NEO ... I don't think I've seen a lake with more life per square foot than Mogadore. This is evident in the early spring when the water is crystal clear and you can see 10 feet down - forests of different types of aquatic vegetation and schools of all types and sizes of fish. Neat stuff. No lake compares. Interestingly enough, North is the EXACT opposite! Practically devoid of life! At least in the quantities when compared to Mogadore!


Andro, On Sunday (5/7) I was out there and experienced what you're talking about. Incredible!

Saw more bass, grass carp and panfish than I could possibly count due to the clear water. The fish were traveling in and out of the vegetation, prepping their spawning beds, chasing baitfish - it was a sight to see.

Moggie can get frustrating if you are into cast-and-retrieve (you'll get caught in the milfoil and other stuff) but if you work the edges and find the hotspots you'll be rewarded...

The lake I hate? The one some knucklehead has thrown his trash into...
 

Great post, Peple of the Perch!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't believe so many are saying West Branch and North Res. They are probably my 2 favorite area lakes for bass!!!

KSUFlash set up that mark a map day at West Branch. I was there and I have one of the maps.


----------



## slaymasterJ (Mar 12, 2006)

gilford lake you can cacth em all day, but their the smallest fish i have ever seen.


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

Worst?

Best Lake in Geauga county. It's the only wildlife preserve I've ever seen without any shoreline structure, and there are a relative handful of 3in. gills at the most. The 'piers' are actually 7 ft. quaint porches. It has to be 30 ft. deep, and as empty as municipal stadium in the summer of '79.


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

ncraft150 said:


> I can't believe so many are saying West Branch and North Res. They are probably my 2 favorite area lakes for bass!!!


Thats funny! I fish North too and have had good results, WB is one of my favorite lakes. My brother is a Nimi freek! All lakes can produce good fishing on any given day you just have to be at the right spot at the right time. 


Thats why they call it fishing not catching. 
Lets go fishing!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Sir Gallon Hat said:


> It has to be 30 ft. deep, and as empty as municipal stadium in the summer of '79.


oooo cold.... but i bet muni stadium is crawling with some good fishing now that its at the bottom of erie and best lake is still empty


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ladue is hard in the winter


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Seaturd said:


> Another vote for Atwood as the most frustrating lake of all. We've had some spectacular days out there on occasion with the saugeyes and I caught a 12 lb channel cat while trolling for 'eyes a couple of years ago. Overall that lake just generally frustrates me though. I've never marked so many dang fish in one body of water that have a case of permanent lockjaw.


That is so true, mark a ton of fish, but can't catch any.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I guess I'm not the only guy who marks a bunch of Atwood fish that don't bite. Maybe they have so many shad to eat that they don't need my bait.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

there is probibly to much bait fish in there


----------

